# Bulk AAA tees?



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if you all had any good contacts for getting AAA brand shirts in bulk? Thank you


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Were are you located?


----------



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

San Diego, CA. Im looking for the best value as well as quality so would be willing to go overseas


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

If your in SD go straight through Alstyle. or hit up DWNTWN LA its worth the drive if your gonna buy in bulk which i take as 1000 or so units you can get a dozen DTLA for about $16-20 or get them str8 from AAA .....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Alstyle Apparel Website

They are in Anaheim in the 'Platinum Triangle' between Disney and Anaheim Staduim. 

Once you set up an account with them ask for case pricing on ltc orders and they will probably give it to you.


----------



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

awesome, thanks!! I have gone there and picked up a few thousand at a time but they still were charging $2.30 a tee. I will give them a call and see if they can work with us. Thanks again!


----------



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

where do you go in LA?


----------



## gt04pony_13 (Apr 1, 2010)

does alstyle website sell em by the piece or dozen? im looking for tall tees like alstyle or proclub but just currently need no more than 2 of white and black in diff sizes so ill end up ordering about a dozen shirts but not the same size. im in van nuys( san fernando valley)


----------



## Troll (Dec 22, 2010)

Alstyle is one of the few companies that gives pricing based on a tier-structure. The more you buy from them the better your pricing will be. They don't offer their lowest price on internet orders like other distributors - they also don't give the same pricing to someone who may be one of your customers. They are the manufacturer of their shirts, but you may find someone in LA who buys a container and sells them cheaper than Alstyle, but not often. If you do, make sure they don't have a vertical cut on the tag = 2nd quality..


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

just talk to your rep and see if they will set you up on 'tier pricing' , but it still isnt go to be much cheaper than you said you were already paying


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ugh, so much mis-information going on here. If you buy 1000's at a time you will get best buyer pricing. Even if you don't, call your rep and ask for case pricing on LTC orders.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get them at the LA Fashion District. at King Sportswear. 1408 s. Main Street. Alex is the guy. Whites $17 per dozen Colors $21 per dozen. goes up from there. They also have ProClub comfort at the same price and ProClub Heavyweight at higher prices. You can get Hoodies for $7.50. He also sells thermals, ladies t-shirts and a bunch of other stuff. Do not go next door!!


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive Use VST on main and pico they just sell AAA all styles all colors 16 a dozen check it out the shirts have a ripped tag but the quality is still great trust me ive used them for several customers and never had a complaint....check em out ill look for the number and adress.... alot cheaper then buying direct....also AAA always has close out sales but you have to call to get that pricing some as low as $1 or so on tees on selected product...


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

mrvixx said:


> You can get them at the LA Fashion District. at King Sportswear. 1408 s. Main Street.


Does King Sportswear sell 1st Quality or seconds ?

Do any of these places in the LA Fashion District ship ? Or is it pickup only ?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

dptk said:


> Does King Sportswear sell 1st Quality or seconds ?
> 
> Do any of these places in the LA Fashion District ship ? Or is it pickup only ?


1st quality!! no seconds. No shipping. Cash only!!


----------



## Troll (Dec 22, 2010)

Those listed supplier (cash only) are the type of business' I was mentioning about buying containers full of shirts and reselling them. They usually buy from suppliers like Alstyle and yes those guys pay cash for those containers too. I sell Alstyle shirts mainly and am friends with people in the company. I don't know what any of your current pricing is with them, but don't expect a big discount on 1000 pieces. Maybe a few cents cheaper, but don't expect a lot. Just like everyone else in this economy, all t-shirt distributors/manufactures are feeling the pinch, especially with the cost of cotton these days. Thats why we keep having these increases in price, but do ask for a break - more important ask for them to send them by one of their trucking companies. I had a pallet of shirts delivered for under $100 - ask UPS for a price!!! They will laugh at you.. it never hurts to ask..


----------



## SMB Printing (Nov 30, 2009)

I spoke with them today and although they were a extremely prompt and helpful they were not able to do much price wise. They dropped them a tine bit because the amount. We were planning on doing no less than 7,000 pieces but probably more around 10,000 or 11,000........ I lose


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

what tier did they put you on ?


----------



## BelizeBornInc (Jan 29, 2013)

This was awesome thanks guys.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have brought from the three listed downtown la and I'm about to go there in a few. The quality is 1 quality i usually get the rip away tags and print my item label on it. I now this shop in long beach that's a big big seller and he sale the shirts with the top away tags and he buys his clothing line name and he heat presses it on. I can not tell the difference on these shirts. I know defective stuff as i use to work for Kodak, clothing its way different on defected items. Like Burlington coat factory all they sell its defective clothing but you can't tell the difference. Hit downtown la. Take the 2 hr drive.


----------

